# Showing Baby J



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Which show is it!?!?!?! I hope it's one I'm going to, I can cheer you on! I think you should definitely do it.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't know if this is a good idea. The reason is because, if she wasn't sold to you as a show puppy, she might not represent what the breeder wants "out there" to show for her breeding program even if she is an awesome pet. Also, she likely doesn't have full registration which wouldn't allow her to be shown in conformation. I know that Baby J is beautiful but I think that she will be happier at home.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I think they would love for me to show her, but you're right, I better ask. The show is a Norcal show in Pleasanton in Oct.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I didn't even think of that, I assumed you had spoken to your breeder about showing her. Definitely talk to them first.

I will possibly be at NorCal. I went last year and it was really fun! Total GR disneyland


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Claire's Friend said:


> The show is a Norcal show in Pleasanton in Oct.


This is the best show! I go every year...love to look at all the merchandise. We should plan to all meet up there.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Well then I will definately plan on going either way. Should be fun !!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Baby J*

When do you get Baby J?
How is Jelly Bean?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Baby J comes home June 19th. Mary is keeping Jelly Bean forever, so she will be my niece dog. She is doing great and will probably end up being Baby J's best friend.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Won't be long now until Baby J is home!
SO glad that Mary is keeping Jelly Bean forever and that the girls will be friends!!


----------

